# What is the best 1969 GTO Repair Manual to buy....



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I need to buy a repair manuel for my car. Does anyone know which one would be the best to buy, or should I buy a CD repair guide. Let me know what you think.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's one option:
1969 Pontiac Service Manual

I have the '68 version....


----------

